# Has anyone bought from these people?



## jennyannlowe (Mar 12, 2016)

Has anyone ever purchased from discountsoapsupplies.com?

The prices seem reasonable, but I think the shipping is not appropriate. I created a cart with 38 items and the shipping was like $11. And I created a different cart with only a mica sample less than a pound in weight and the shipping was $6.

I'm interested because I can order many different additives at $1 an oz. To test them.

Does anyone have any experience dealing with them?


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 12, 2016)

I haven't.  However, based on my own personal shipping experiences, many shippers (UPS and USPS that I've specifically dealt with) offer "flat rate" shipping.  You fill a specific sized box or package and, regardless of weight, you pay a flat rate.  I send stuff to my cousin and other family/friends often.  I have a postal scale.  I determine which way is cheaper for me to ship, by weight or flat rate.  If I've got heavy stuff, flat rate shipping is usually MUCH cheaper (you'd be surprised how much I can cram into one box!).  If it's light, flat rate is usually not cost effective for me.  My guess is the company only uses flat rate shipping and not shipping-by-weight.


----------



## RobertBarnett (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't know their web site looks iffy to me. Missing pictures for most things. A lot of places offer sample packs.

Robert


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 12, 2016)

^^^I really don't know why you think the site is iffy. If in doubt put in a small paypal order. There are a lot of individual small suppliers. The only time I was stiffed was from a large well know company


----------



## Arimara (Mar 12, 2016)

The site is incomplete. There's no info for their shipping, which is putting me in the same group with Robert. I'm not understanding the point pf having a site up and you don't have certain guidelines up like a ToS, shipping & returns, and what not.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 12, 2016)

Arimara said:


> The site is incomplete. There's no info for their shipping, which is putting me in the same group with Robert. I'm not understanding the point pf having a site up and you don't have certain guidelines up like a ToS, shipping & returns, and what not.


 
That concerns me too - the site is missing some very basic information for customers.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 12, 2016)

Just checked out the website. I would not say it is not legit, but it is quite unprofessional in my opinion to have a bunch of "image coming soon" boxes. I found Shipping and Returns under Customer Service at the bottom of the page. However the link only loads generic template instructions for making that page. Ditto for the Privacy Notice and the Conditions of Use. I would not purchase anything from this site for the simple reason of if they are unable to build a proper website, I cannot trust them to research the products they carry.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 12, 2016)

I like where they say they'll respond within 48 business hours.

So, there are 40 business hours in a week -- that's six days -- then there's the weekend, so 8 days.


----------



## BWsoaps (Mar 12, 2016)

topofmurrayhill said:


> I like where they say they'll respond within 48 business hours.
> 
> 
> 
> So, there are 40 business hours in a week -- that's six days -- then there's the weekend, so 8 days.




I found that quite funny lol


----------



## paillo (Mar 12, 2016)

Run away, run away! I certainly wouldn't buy from them.  Expect a good About Us page from reputable companies.  FB link to main site doesn't exist. Have made an inquiry on FB. Wouldn't give it another thought, move on to legit.


----------



## paillo (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you for chiming in and introducing yourself.  I'm certain that some of us really like the idea that they can buy small amounts of numerous items, unlike many of the bigger sellers. Hoping you can get all your online venues updated pretty quickly, amazing how fast info spreads even when you're not expecting it. Hope to see you again here, and welcome to the forum! Many, many extremely experienced soapers here, tons of great suggestions, and in general a wonderful group.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 12, 2016)

Good to hear from you, thanks for filling us in on the state of your very new business. I wish you and your mother success!


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 12, 2016)

I just requested to join your FB group.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info! By the way, I was thinking about placing an order and I saw a place for discount coupon codes....are there any "grand opening attract new customers" type coupons now? ..... Just checking, one never knows.


----------



## LisaAnne (Mar 13, 2016)

Will definitely give you a try!


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 13, 2016)

<flees in terror>


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 13, 2016)

The FB link did work for me. It takes a lot of time to build a complete website, especially if you do it yourself.


----------

